# Droid X Liberty 3 v2 WiFi not working?



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys. I just got Liberty and I think it's awesome. (I'm a noob) Everything is really smooth. Except one thing is really bothering me.. I can't get my WiFi to connect. When I try to connect it says: "Remembered, WPS available.." etc. Then, no more than a minute later it says: "Disabled, WPS available.." etc. and basically, if I keep WiFi turned on, it'll just be stuck in a loop. It'll keep Scanning then disabling. Really frustrating. If anyone could help me figure out this problem I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Droid X General as this is not a development thread.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BChaps860 said:


> Hey guys. I just got Liberty and I think it's awesome. (I'm a noob) Everything is really smooth. Except one thing is really bothering me.. I can't get my WiFi to connect. When I try to connect it says: "Remembered, WPS available.." etc. Then, no more than a minute later it says: "Disabled, WPS available.." etc. and basically, if I keep WiFi turned on, it'll just be stuck in a loop. It'll keep Scanning then disabling. Really frustrating. If anyone could help me figure out this problem I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


Are you on .602/.605 as your base or are you on the .621/.604 hack?


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

BChaps860 said:


> Hey guys. I just got Liberty and I think it's awesome. (I'm a noob) Everything is really smooth. Except one thing is really bothering me.. I can't get my WiFi to connect. When I try to connect it says: "Remembered, WPS available.." etc. Then, no more than a minute later it says: "Disabled, WPS available.." etc. and basically, if I keep WiFi turned on, it'll just be stuck in a loop. It'll keep Scanning then disabling. Really frustrating. If anyone could help me figure out this problem I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


Try deleting all of your saved wifi info (including if you backup data to google servers under privacy). Turn wifi off, fix permissions in rom manager, reboot, rurn wifi on, and manually add them back. I had this issue with my droid 2 before, would attempt, then say either disabled or disconnected.


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Moved to Droid X General as this is not a development thread.


Oops. Will do. Sorry


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Are you on .602/.605 as your base or are you on the .621/.604 hack?


I was on .604 but then I flashed the rom and now i'm on .605 ..Would that mean My base is .605? Sorry. I'm new at this stuff.


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

skreelink said:


> Try deleting all of your saved wifi info (including if you backup data to google servers under privacy). Turn wifi off, fix permissions in rom manager, reboot, rurn wifi on, and manually add them back. I had this issue with my droid 2 before, would attempt, then say either disabled or disconnected.


Will try that. Thank you


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BChaps860 said:


> Will try that. Thank you


If you were on the .604 (the Milestone X root for .621) you need to flash the wifi lib fix. Its over in the blur-rom for .604 thread. That should make it work.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> If you were on the .604 (the Milestone X root for .621) you need to flash the wifi lib fix. Its over in the blur-rom for .604 thread. That should make it work.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Thank you! But where can I find the thread?


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

BChaps860 said:


> Thank you! But where can I find the thread?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

^ Goose's list of patched roms, but also includes downloads for 621 kernel, and Wifi lib fixes that fix wifi issues in 602/605 Blur based roms (like liberty).


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

skreelink said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> ^ Goose's list of patched roms, but also includes downloads for 621 kernel, and Wifi lib fixes that fix wifi issues in 602/605 Blur based roms (like liberty).


Awesome! Thank you. I appreciate the help. And to you as well Goose.


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

How do I go about installing the lib fix?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BChaps860 said:


> How do I go about installing the lib fix?


Flash in CWM, shouldn't need to wipe anything I think, but you may wipe cache to be safe. I usually install it with the ROM zip so I'm unsure. You may also need to go in and forget networks then try re-adding them, and that should fix it.


----------



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Flash in CWM, shouldn't need to wipe anything I think, but you may wipe cache to be safe. I usually install it with the ROM zip so I'm unsure. You may also need to go in and forget networks then try re-adding them, and that should fix it.


 GOOSE! My man! Thank you. It worked perfectly. I truly appreciate your help. As well as *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]skreelink. [/background]*


----------



## hayescooper19 (Jul 12, 2012)

So if I'm using a milestone x that is now 4.5.605. MB810, and I can't get the Wi-Fi to work on liberty, would this work for me? Or is it only for those who came from .621? (Being the debranded milestone x, I came straight from .604.)


----------

